# New business set up grants



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Has anyone recently applied for any grants on new small business or reductions on Social S. payments for over 45's if so where can I apply ?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

agua642 said:


> Has anyone recently applied for any grants on new small business or reductions on Social S. payments for over 45's if so where can I apply ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum




Ha, ha, ha - the best laugh I've had for ages!


If the government can't even afford loo paper for the schools, help towards school books etc., where will they find money for grants?


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Pleased I made you laugh! however they are constantly trying to introduce new schemes 
I have just been reading on line the new 
Express license for opening new businesses.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

agua642 said:


> Pleased I made you laugh! however they are constantly trying to introduce new schemes
> I have just been reading on line the new
> Express license for opening new businesses.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


so you know more than we do.............. does it not say where to apply?


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

In town hall information available on 
www.pymesautonomos.com

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

agua642 said:


> Has anyone recently applied for any grants on new small business or reductions on Social S. payments for over 45's if so where can I apply ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Ask your gestor. Ours informed us of about 3 different schemes during the first 6 months of us being autonomo. We didn't apply for any because a) you can only normally apply during the first 6 months and we missed the window, b) you have to pay it back under some circumstances and c) you have to jump through hoops to get it. In our village we have an office called 'vivero de empresas' which is where you apply.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes, it's always worth using a "gestor". It's a job that doesn't really exist in the UK and doesn't have a translation, but basically they will guide you through any kind of bureaucracy and save you hours of frustration. 

They are usually very cheap too (though I don't know about English-speaking ones in areas with lots of expats, I guess they would charge more?)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

agua642 said:


> Has anyone recently applied for any grants on new small business or reductions on Social S. payments for over 45's if so where can I apply ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Here's something. I haven't ploughed my way through it, but it may give you a starting point
Home page - Industria y PYME - Ministry of Industry, Energy and Tourism

PS what comunidad or municipio are you in?


----------

